# 1 new message



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Salut Mods

I seem to have 1 message stuck, but I have space in all my folders yet it still says 1 message stuck.

Please help.

Have a brilliant weekend!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Stuck where Niaz? if there is one sitting in your outbox then it is simply because the person you have sent it to has not read it yet?

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Stuck where Niaz? if there is one sitting in your outbox then it is simply because the person you have sent it to has not read it yet?
> 
> Charlie


It says it is waiting for me to delete messages, I did a few days ago it should be incoming to my inbox.

Thanks

PS I deleted a day ago


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Once some have been deleted you need to click on 'release on-hold messages' :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Once some have been deleted you need to click on 'release on-hold messages' :wink:


+1 

I have to do this about twice a day  4 times so far today 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> +1
> 
> I have to do this about twice a day 4 times so far today
> 
> Charlie


Thanks boys, will do so on the pc!

Can't see poo on the iPhone,


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> Can't see poo on the iPhone,


Those words are pretty dodgy on your iphone I have to admit :lol:


----------

